# Curado reel handles



## flounder boy (Oct 26, 2006)

Is anybody else having problem with Curado reel handles gradually getting loser?


----------



## Chasin Tail (Aug 14, 2010)

Must be wearing down from all those fish you have been catching.


----------



## george.maness86 (May 29, 2012)

Pop out the plug in the end of the handle and get a flat head screw driver. The threads are left hand so when you take it off it would be like normally screwing some in. Check the bearing and make sure the tolerance is except-able, no play, and put paddle back on and get some blue lock tite and put on screw and it should stop.


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

What model Curado do you have? I havent seen that issue yet, but I'd follow GM's suggestion. If it's an older greenie they will have a phillips head screw in there and you just "righty tighty and lefty loosy it"..Dip


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

george.maness86 said:


> Pop out the plug in the end of the handle and get a flat head screw driver. The threads are left hand so when you take it off it would be like normally screwing some in. Check the bearing and make sure the tolerance is except-able, no play, and put paddle back on and get some blue lock tite and put on screw and it should stop.


Not sure I would lock tight it I clean that shaft periodically under the handles.My cu200's and BSF's are r.handed threads I had a citica that was left handed and broke a 38$ handle.No I have not had a handle come loose it may have a stripped thread.


----------



## george.maness86 (May 29, 2012)

bubbas kenner said:


> Not sure I would lock tight it I clean that shaft periodically under the handles.My cu200's and BSF's are r.handed threads I had a citica that was left handed and broke a 38$ handle.No I have not had a handle come loose it may have a stripped thread.


Stripped threads make sense too. The blue locktite is a low strength and will easily break free when you break it apart to service. I have never had one stick on me when using locktite. One little dot will do, dont coat it. DONT use the red one though, you may not get it off then.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

The thread direction depends on the handle style. Without knowing what model Curado he has, it will be difficult to determine what is going on.


----------



## flounder boy (Oct 26, 2006)

I was able to narrow the problem to the handle assembly nut. It appears the threads became worn and I had to be very careful when putting it back on after a cleaning. Well today the entire handle assembly fell off during a hard days fishing. I ordered the replacement parts and will update this thread when I determine this was definitely the problem.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

It sounds like you stripped the threads at some point. Threads just do not wear out unless they were damaged. You also have the lock nut plate to prevent the nut from backing off. 

To ensure the handle nut is correctly tightened you need to tighten the drag star down. This will allow the handle to sit all the way down against the stop on the drive shaft. Thread the nut on by hand and make sure it is not cross threaded.


----------



## flounder boy (Oct 26, 2006)

Yeah Bantam it looks like it was on me since the parts house I ordered from said they were not aware of anyone else having the same problem!


----------



## Capt. RJ Shelly (Nov 26, 2012)

I have had several of the Curado handles corrode to the point where they get very thin and even break off at the ends near the plastic handle.


----------



## ClearLakeClayt (Aug 2, 2011)

Capt. RJ Shelly said:


> I have had several of the Curado handles corrode to the point where they get very thin and even break off at the ends near the plastic handle.


Welcome to the forum, RJ. But that's a very confusing issue you've got there. What model Curado? What part of the handle corroded to the point of being too thin? What plastic handle? Wow, never heard of a Curado handle breaking. Can you provide a photo?


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

The older models did not have forged handles and were not hard anodized like the newer models. They had corrosion issues due to electrolysis. The stainless post for the handle paddles lead to corrosion on the handle shank. If you are good about keeping your equipment clean you should not have any issues.


----------



## flounder boy (Oct 26, 2006)

Here we go again. After tracing the problem to the nut that secures the handle and me possibly stripping it during cleaning, i had the same problem on a second curado 200e7. I checked the nut on this one and found it to be loose. I made sure the nut was tight prior to fishing yesterday and the handle fell off while casting. Luckily i was able find this one. I find it odd that I am the only with this problem. Oh well maybe its just me!


----------



## george.maness86 (May 29, 2012)

Maybe you are over tightening when re assembling and stripping it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

There are two options. Either you are not tighteneing the drag down enough before installing the handle, or you are going too tight and stripping the threads.


----------

